# Where to get Quality Carpenter Pencils?



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

The lumber companies don't give out many pencils anymore and if they do they are garbage, barely get 2 marks before I have to re-sharpen and then the lead falls out 

I'm looking to purchase a box of carpenter pencils but I want them to be quality. The best ones Ive run across lately have been made by Smart Side, came as a promo.

Does anyone know where online or in a store I could pick up some quality pencils?

I see Menards has Masterforce and Home Depot has Irwin by the box for around 15 bucks, but I don't know if there worth a crap?

Thanks.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

What kind of work do you do most? I use these; get them from the drafting supply store. I put a 2H lead in it and use it for framing, concrete formwork, finishing...everything. Not cheap at $15 to $20 a pop, but I've been using the same one for almost two years now.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Rough framing and occasionally trim.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

For trim I always use #2 pencils. I can't remember the brand. 

I just bought a small case of carpenter pencils at a local supplier, but I can't remember the name of those either. They are great though, probably the best I have ever used. 

I'm headed out shortly, but I will report back tomorrow with the brands:laughing:


Dave


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

The worst pencils I've used are Lowes brand. Absolutely worthless.
Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

After reading this thread I did a google search out of curiosity, and found this: http://www.wizpens.com/carpenterpencil.html. Funny thing, 100 pencils cost less than 50.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Art stores sell good pencils, including carpenter-format.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

My yard has good hard leaded ones... Seems like you have to owe them about 2k to get a handful:laughing:


----------



## Chad McDade (Oct 14, 2012)

For finish work I buy pencils from Lee Valley: http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=32538&cat=1,42936,43509

For a carpenter pencil I use these: http://www.amazon.com/Quality-Flat-Carpenter-Pencil-Sharpener/dp/B003UQXY4A/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_3


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/blackedge-pencils[/URL

I don't know how to do links i hope that worked. But Rexel black edge hard pencils will last a very long time. Some guys don't like how they mark they say that they are light and you can't see the mark but they sure last.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

jlyons said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/blackedge-pencils[/URL
> 
> I don't know how to do links i hope that worked. But Rexel black edge hard pencils will last a very long time. Some guys don't like how they mark they say that they are light and you can't see the mark but they sure last.




Your missing a *]* bracket at the end of the link, must have got cut off.

Thanks for the replies so far, some good stuff in here, anyone else reading don't hesitate to respond. I'm sure we could all use a few great sources for something we use everyday.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been using the Swanson refillable push point carpenters pencils for years. About 2 seconds to get a fres point with no tools and they never get shorter. The black leads they come with seem to hold up decent. There are red leads also available. The reds leave a decent mark but seem to break very easily.









http://www.lowes.com/pd_167473-1099...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=swanson+pencil&facetInfo=


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Anybody know where to get the fatty round ones printed?


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

I have had good luck with these. They used to come with choice of lead hardness,for masonry I would get the hardest.


http://www.bontool.com/advanced_search.asp?items=pencils&mode=1&Search=Yes


----------



## Bearded Wonder (Jan 21, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> I've been using the Swanson refillable push point carpenters pencils for years. About 2 seconds to get a fres point with no tools and they never get shorter. The black leads they come with seem to hold up decent. There are red leads also available. The reds leave a decent mark but seem to break very easily. http://www.lowes.com/pd_167473-1099-CP216_0__?productId=1040529&Ntt=swanson+pencil&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dswanson%2Bpencil&facetInfo=


These are all I use anymore. I bought about 20 packs a couple years ago. I buy refills every so often and keep it all in a box on the truck. They work great for everything from concrete to trim. I highly recommend them.


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

Pencils and screwdrivers are a couple things that I just seem to leave or lose constantly. I really don't know how I do it. So I buy the cheap ones by the box then spread 'em out around the vans, the barn, the tool belt, etc.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

About the only thing I like from Home Depot is their pencils. You can drop them and they lead doesn't break. They sharpen easy.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Fat Boy Pencil from FastCap


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Dixon "red & black" hard lead pencils. They are awesome.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Dustincoc said:


> I've been using the Swanson refillable push point carpenters pencils for years. About 2 seconds to get a fres point with no tools and they never get shorter. The black leads they come with seem to hold up decent. There are red leads also available. The reds leave a decent mark but seem to break very easily.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_167473-1099-CP216_0__?productId=1040529&Ntt=swanson+pencil&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dswanson%2Bpencil&facetInfo=


I tried those but the lead keeps moving while in writing


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

For the cheapskates among us...

http://forteachersonly.com/static/products/2085W.php


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Dixon-Tri-Con...383508163&sr=8-1&keywords=three+sided+pencils

I get em at Staples. I chew pencils instead of smoke cigarettes, these taste the best.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I have got them from forteachersonly, in the past, just could not remember the name to post! LOL old age kick-in in!


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Been using .9mm Pentel pencils for over 20 yrs. They get used all day long , every day in our shop. The lead is big enough not to break, and is small enough for fine layout work. 
For field measuring, I use flat carpenter pencils, but don't have a good source for good ones. I just bought a handfull at the Depot. I'll report back when I break one out.
Joe


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Home Despot had a box on sale awhile back, I have been happy with them.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Dixon-Tri-Conderoga-Triangular-Wood-Cased-22500/dp/B001TQFX3I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1383508163&sr=8-1&keywords=three+sided+pencils
> 
> I get em at Staples. I chew pencils instead of smoke cigarettes, these taste the best.


I use the same ones. I keep a small pencil sharpener in my pouch for them


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the round ones personally , the lead is softer which does scratch the steel siding like the flat ones do. couple of years ago I had a booth next to Pro Build , they had like a pallet of the round ones by mistake so I ended up with a couple gross of them .:thumbsup:


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Just bought 4 boxes from forteachersonly.com, had to to meet the $30 minimum. Might last me awhile...


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinstaafl said:


> For the cheapskates among us...
> 
> http://forteachersonly.com/static/products/2085W.php


That looks like a deal and a half. How is the quality of the pencils tho?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

My lumberyard gives a box with every load, or when I ask.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I get a full box all the time, I'm always joking about having to spend 15,000.00 per month and I get free pencils, shirts and hats.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

We try to get pencils from the lumberyard, doesn't really happen. I think they gave us 4 pencils last time...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

tyb525 said:


> We try to get pencils from the lumberyard, doesn't really happen. I think they gave us 4 pencils last time...


That sucks.....


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Jaws said:


> That sucks.....


The 84 lumber I buy from doesn't have any. I can get lots of bumper stickers though lol


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I get boxes of pencils from the yards when they have them. 15 guys can go through a lot of pencils, though. Guys without a pencil just cost us money, so I ain't afraid to buy a few.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Boda said:


> That looks like a deal and a half. How is the quality of the pencils tho?


Not a clue. I'm too cheap to place an order. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would have a hard time bringing myself to spending 50 bucks on pencils. But if you have workers that are always without one, it might be money well spent.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> I tried those but the lead keeps moving while in writing


I have that problem with a one or two of mine. I think the plastic just wear over time resulting in a loose fit. I've had some of mine for 4 years, just not sure which ones. They also aren't very good at doing scripes because of the problem you experience. Complete vertical stability of the lead is one of the things you give up with push point type pencils. Scribing lines isn't something I do often so it isn't a problem for me.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

The "drafting" pencils are great, but i don't know, i usually scratch a mark with a stone chip or something


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Pay.... for pencils?


Make a game out of looking for free pencils. They're everywhere. Look high, look low. Currently burning through a grip I got at Sports Authority. You wouldn't think they'd have free pencils, would you? Always on the hunt.


----------

